# The story of how I got a Vieja buying fish food!



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok so I am browsing Kijiji and find a guy who is selling jars of NLS cichlid formula (300g) for 15$ each from his house which is insanely cheap. So I head over to pick up 2 jars and we start chatting about his tanks, my tanks etc... Well after a bit of discussion he says he is trying to take down one of his 5 tanks to clear room and has one fish left in it. He doesn't want to give it to the LFS. He asks if I want it for 10$ cause he is desperately trying to get rid of it to a good home.

So I ask what it is and he says a Vieja he has had for 3 years as a juvi and is now 9inches. I was hesitant, not because of this fish but what I have in my nutty tank. Curiosity got the best of me and I went to have a look and man what a beauty....I could not resist so 15 mins later Vieja is in my car :wink:

First the pics of why i could not resist (sorry the pics aren't the greatest)




























So here is the deal.. my tank is 6ft 125G with some tough customers and overstocked and i would probably get screamed at by posting it but so far it has been a good tank with no trouble. I dont want any trouble and thats why i was nervous on this purchase especially dealing with some adult fish.

here is the stocking list 

1 tiger oscar- 8inch
1 red devil- 7 inch
1 Nicaraguese- 7 inch (surprisingly the boss of the tank but he knows not to bother the devil)
1 Texas- 4 inch
1 green terror- 4 inch
1 Jack Dempsey - 5inch
1 Severum- 4inch
1 Firemouth- 4inch
1 Synodontis cat 5inch
1 pleco 5inch
3 clown loaches 3inches
3 Silver dollars- 4inch

So I got home and first thing i did was take out the red devil and placed it in a bucket(although he/she is very docile I know this would be my biggest concern), I then rearranged some of the rocks and did a water change. I crossed my fingers and put in the Vieja. Things seems ok... a bit of chasing going on but it got settled in. About an hour later I put the Devil in and again watched nervously. There was a bit of a chase and the Devil showed its dominance but after awhile territories settled in and I think the Vieja started feeling at home. There was some lip locking with Mr nicareguese (boss) but Vieja has backed him down. All is good in the tank and I am hoping it will stay that way.... I will keep you guys posted on how things turnout if your interested.

I believe I have mostly females which helps (the nic is male) which should help. Here are more pics .. I think the Vieja is also female , correct?

thanks


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

What a find! Is it a _synspilum_?

Keep an eye on everyone. I did the first water change on the new 125g yesterday, and everyone seems much happier with each other. The timid guys are less timid, and the more aggressive ones seem less aggressive.

Congrats... nice tank!

-Ryan


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

nice tank and so your stock.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice. Here is mine, pretty sure it is the same fish. If so it is a Vieja bifasciatus. Mine is always fighting with my Nicaraguese.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Actually, the more I look at it I think it may look more like my Vieja Zonatum.










Cut his nose off on this one but will give you the idea.


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice fish! We go to the same fish store btw, Big als right? i Noticed your water conditoner from there, lol i have the same one! :lol: Im actully going there today!

Nice tank btw

chris


----------



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks all

Yup big Als :wink: but not always.. i have found other places for fish in many cases.

Update: So i went down to the "Lake"... thanks Scarborough Bluffs!! and hauled some rocks.. redid the tank... looks much better i think..few more pics a bit better


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks great. Did you take a few minutes and boil the rocks before you added them to your tank?


----------



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

i didnt boil them/// just ran hot tap water over them


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> i didnt boil them/// just ran hot tap water over them


That's all I do when I add rocks to my tanks. I just run hot tap water over them and then soak them in it for a few minutes then I put them in my tanks!


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Very nice. The fish is either V. biafasciata (most likely), V. fenestrata (less likely) or a hybrid of the two (also very likely). There's no really definate way to tell whether or not you have a hybrid but IMO it looks very bifas. It's an excellent looking fish. Bifas are one of my faves - looks wise. They have a lot of great color. Very nice pick-up.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Beautiful fish you got there!! :thumb: And what a deal too! I love the way your tank looks with the new rocks in there, very, very nice tank and fish!! :drooling:


----------

